# When it rain...it Pours!!!!!!!!!!



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

We got a call today to take 4 more golden puppies 8 weeks old! We have never had this many puppies wanting to come in. Not sure the story behind them yet, but I believe they came from a broker, since the lady who has them gave us Cruiser and Rosie.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Wow!! More puppies!!
Can't wait to hear more about them!!


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

WOW!!!!! We need pictures  How many puppies do you have right now?


Tiffany


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

TiffanyK said:


> WOW!!!!! We need pictures  How many puppies do you have right now?
> 
> 
> Tiffany


I have 2..there not from this bunch coming in.....Our rescue has 12 puppies already


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Might be time to show them on the website, do you think? With that many you need a boost in adoptions!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

some are on the website.... but not all. We have learned if we put them all on there the older dogs get no attention


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow...so many puppies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

We have quite a few puppies in our rescue right now too and not enough foster homes. We have been closed to surrenders HALF of the time. It makes me sick. The poor dogs we don't have room for.


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

wow so many puppies! hopefully they can be placed easily, you rock for helping them! Let us know when you hear the story


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

There 8 weeks old and according to the breeder the reason hes given them up is that there coats are to curly.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Bless Dirks Fund for taking them in.


----------

